
Tell HN: Steal idea for product to automate reporting of barking dogs complaints - xavi
Barking dogs are one of the most common noise complaints everywhere.<p>Reporting that to the owner or the city council, with proofs, may be complicated and time-consuming: it requires listening to barks through all the day, for days, recording them and keeping track of start time, end time, intensity...  It&#x27;s even more complicated if there&#x27;s not one barking dog, but many spread across a neighborhood.<p>I think that a product to automate these reports would be very useful to control this nuisance, thus improving quality of living, for humans and dogs, in many places.<p>This product may be an app, or a special-purpose device, or a feature of an air quality measurement device or security camera. It could use &quot;acoustic location&quot;, which would be especially useful to report barking spread across a neighborhood.<p>I want this. Please steal it, build it. (I could help if you want.)
======
soci
I specially like the idea that this improves the quality of living for humans
but also the dogs. I'm not a dog owner but I've seen many dogs being left
alone and barking in the wrong places for the "wrong" reasons.

------
aldamiz
I would totally use this!

------
verdverm
Called animal control today, finally cracked after 8 months...

So want this...

------
ivanprado
That's a great idea.

